

Ruby On Rails, The Game. Should I continue? Need some motivation. - bradmillscan

I wanted to see if the hackernews community would be as excited about Ruby on Rails The Game as I am. It's sort of a nod to startups/developers/hackers with some inside jokes. While the average user wouldn't get the references, it would be a fun game for them regardless.<p>If there's one thing I've learned from previous endeavours it's not to get too attached to your ideas. So instead of operating in stealth mode and keeping this a secret, I want to know if anyone likes the idea of me finishing and releasing Ruby On Rails, <i>The Game</i>.<p>Here's a teaser...please don't post this anywhere it's for hackereyes only =)<p>http://dl.dropbox.com/u/774413/LP_Mock-up.png<p>Funds are getting low, I'm trying to keep as lean as possible ... so before I try to start a fundraising campaign and annoy all of my friends/family to raise the rest of the money needed for development and promotion ... Would you play it?<p>Thanks!<p>PS I'm a long time hackernews lurker ...posted a few times, but I've lost my old account because like a dope I didn't set an email address.
======
zaptheimpaler
Sorry could you explain what the game is about?

~~~
bradmillscan
Sure I can give a brief description! It's an iOS game, think the gameplay
style of Tiny Wings meets the action/adventure of Indiana Jones.

You play as Heroku the Ruby, screeching through the Git Mines, trying to
escape to the outside world before being debugged.

While trying to escape (and rack up a high score) you must rescue baby Gems
left on the rails by the evil Webrat.

It will be really fun level based gameplay, with multiplayer to race and
compete against friends.

